# Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck



## Gutewicht (9. Juli 2009)

*Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Hallo und guten Abend,

Ich bzw mein Vater hat ein Problem mit seinem Notebook (Toshiba Satellite) Und zwar lässt sich die Taste a nur ganz selten dazu überreden ein Signal zu senden. Erst wenn man die Taste ganz fest in alle Richtungen drückt erscheint der Buchstabe auf dem Bildschirm. Aber selbst das ist nicht sicher, manchmal hilft auch das nicht, sondern man muss ganz oft auf die Taste "hämmern", damit sie reagiert. 

Ich habe zuerst die Taste ausgebaut und so gut wie es ging gereinigt. Doch das brachte keine Besserung. Auch ein Ausbau des Tastaturblocks und kontrolle der Kabel brachte keine Besserung.

Verursacht wurde das ganze *wahrscheinlich* durch einen Spritzer Flüssigkeit, anderst kann ich mir es einfach nicht erklären.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Problem beheben kann? Also ich bzw mein Vater haben nicht vor noch groß was in das Laptop reinzustecken. Es ist nämlich schon ein paar Jährchen alt und ist auch Hardwaremäßig nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Ist es sinnvoll vll den Tastaturblock zu tauschen, oder sollten wir und gleich ein neues Laptop kaufen? Denn ohne "a" ist das Ding nicht zu gebrauchen.

Vlg Gutewicht


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Wie wärs mit ner externen USB Tastatur ? 

Wäre auf Dauer so oder so komfortabler als die kleine Notebooktastatur.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Däs wäre zwär däheim ok, ällerdings wird däs Notebook viel unterwegs benutzt, bzw tärnsportiert und dä ist so eine Tästätur eher unpräktisch.

PS: ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen wärum ich däuernd ä schreibe, oder


----------



## JOJO (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Wenn ihr die Tastatur komplett zerlegst kommt ihr auf die Leiterbahnfolie. Das Problem scheint mir nicht Flüssigkeit zu sein. Eventuell hat da mal jemand zu stark in die Tasten gehauen!?

Also komplett zerlegen und prüfen ob der Stempel (Tastenkontakt = Grafit) defekt ist, oder ob gar die Kontakte auf der Folie beschädigt sind!?

Die Tastatur wird etwa 100 Teuronen ohne Einbau kosten...

Eventuell lässt sich die Folie mit einem Fön oder Heißluftfön wieder richten. Die Kontaktflächen mit Zahnpasta reinigen. Den Stempel mit 1000er Schmirgel trocken auf einer Glasplatte abziehen. Mehr Tips gibts nicht umsonst


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Des Problem ist der Tästäturblock. Dieser ist nämlich äuf der rückseite mit einer Älufolie verschlossen. wenn ich diese entferne, ist währscheiblich älles äm *rsch


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

nun, da ja "A" geht, isses definitiv irgendwo auf der platine ein problem. du kannst hoffen, dass das problem sich irgendwann von allein erledigt, oder die gesamte tastatur ausbauen und mit destiliertem wasser reinigen oder so.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Vielen Dänk für den Tipp, werde ich dänn gleich mäl testen


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Isopropanol oder falls die Kontakte frei sind, falls das nicht klappt mit Kontaktspray (vorher natürlich mit Iso versuchen und beim Kontaktspray die Variante kaufen, die nicht auf Dauer für Korrosion sorgt) probieren, ansonsten wird wohl eine andere Tastatur fällig sein, du könntest aber auch einfach z.B. das "E" einsetzen um den Defekt der Kontaktfläche auf der Taste ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*



rebel4life schrieb:


> du könntest aber auch einfach z.B. das "E" einsetzen um den Defekt der Kontaktfläche auf der Taste ausschließen zu können.


 das kann man doch eh ausschließen, denn wenn die tasteder kontakt schuld wäre, würde ja auch "A" nicht gehen.


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

Also es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Ich hab die Tastatur mit dest. Wasser gereinigt und anschließend gut getrocknet. Sprich mit dem Föhn ordentlich draufgehalten. Dann eingebaut und siehe da, alles geht einwandfrei

Aber dann, nach ein paar Minuten war die Tastatur total am amspacken. Also es gingen nur noch ein paar Tasten und die auch nicht mehr richtig

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne neue Tastatur bestellt. Mal schauen obs damit klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Taste "a" geht nur bei großem Druck*

also, das mit dem föhn war keine so gute idee...  man sollte so was in RUHE trocknen lassen.


----------

